# Looking fo a Fireweed Wine Recipe or Rose Petal



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2009)

Would still welcome anyones recipes on rose petal wine, I have access to zillions of acres of fireweed and am assuming they would be similar to rose petals, not sure, but I want to start thinking about it now. So if anyone has anything to send this way I'd sure appreciate taking a look. We also have rose hips and they make some nice blooms. Only problem is neither really has any scent. I know those who have and have tasted fireweed jelly, where does the taste come from when there is no visible odor?

Troy


----------



## St Allie (Apr 10, 2009)

*Rose Petal Wine*

This recipe calls for highly scented roses.. I used a david austin deep purple variety and an old dutch variety yellow with huge perfume... You can harvest the petals as they bloom and freeze in preparation for the wine.. My wine turned out a soft brandy colour. It is still aging in the barn by all accounts from the taste at bottling, it will be a lovely wine on maturity.

2 1/2 quarts rose petals
1 orange
2 lemons
1/2 lb golden raisins
5 quarts boiling water
all purpose wine yeast and nutrient
4 1/2 cups sugar
campden tablets

To measure rose petals, put in measuring jug and shake down gently, do not press. Pare rind from orange and lemons ( no pith). Chop rind and set aside. Squeeze juice and strain. Wash and chop raisins.

Put rose petals in primary with orange and lemon peel and raisins. Pour boiling water over, cover and leave to cool. Add fruit juice and yeast and nutrient, cover loosely and fermentfor 5 days, pressing down the floating petals and fruit twice daily.

Strain must through muslin, squeeze all juice out, stir in sugar. Pour into secondary fit airlock ( save excess for topping up later). Ferment out, then put in a cold spot to clear for a few days. Siphon wine off sediment into a clean carboy. Add a crushed campden tablet and top up the jar ( if necessary). Bung tight.. label and store in bulk until bright and clear. Rack again, mature in bulk for 6 months before bottling. Keep for 1 year before drinking and sweeten to taste before drinking if required.

Allie


----------



## Luc (Apr 11, 2009)

I made a rose petal wine and man it was like drinking pure perfume !!!!
So I aged it for more as a year and then tried it again.
The perfume smell/taste was gone and the wine had mellowed out great.

Troy, you could make a syrup out of it and use that as base for the wine. I made some in previous years.

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/06/rozensiroop-rose-syrup.html

Luc


----------

